
Linus Torvalds’ company acquired and gone  - brk
http://techwatch.reviewk.com/2008/11/linus-torvalds%E2%80%99-company-acquired-and-gone/
======
bdfh42
The page seems covered in flashing scumware ads - to be avoided I think.

~~~
allenbrunson
agreed. interesting story, but i'd rather read it on a more reputable site.

~~~
parenthesis
This seems to be the where the article has been copy-and-pasted from:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372084>

